# Brembos or No Brembos



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

This might seem kinda of a dumb question but i was wondering if the Brembos make a significant difference? I still regret not getting them but i had no real choice because thier wasnt a black or silver Spec-V with a moonroof and Brembos anywere for 100 miles , and i had to get the car soon so i didnt get them, anyways i was wondering do they really make a significant difference or is it mostle for show? just wondering because im still mad i couldnt get them.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

from what i've *read* on these boards recently, is that they aren't really worth all that extra money, more of a "for show" extra , because better upgrades can be had for cheaper. However they still are an improvement to the stock brakes.

i dont really know ..... maybe a owner of a new 04 spec /w bremos can chime in


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

I dunno how much more of an upgrade you really need... I mean 12" 4 piston calipers up front and 11" rears is pretty damn big for 2700lbs. I'm glad I got them. They make people look twice at the Spec and have amazing stopin power. I think the poeple downing them are the ones who wish they had them. I kind of feel bad 707... I wasnt really in the market for a Spec and ran into a yellow one (abs+ 300w rockford package) and a molten silver one with the brembos and moonroof. Kind of sucks that you cant get the fanantic package with the brakes though.... Hope you like your new Spec. I've only had mine for a couple weeks and I'm lovin it. Late


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you don't get the brembo package, pick up the wilwood brake kit by Fastbrakes. Far better than the brembo package for about the same price.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

they arent 4 pot's...so do what mike said and get the fastbrakes and dont listen to me.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

It has been proven that the standard brakes with ABS stop better than the Brembos which ABS isnt available with. For the money there are much better brake upgrades you can do. Such as the fastbrakes kit which Chimmy allready mentioned. I personally would put the money somewhere else. My Spec stops just fine w/ stock brakes and no ABS.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

viprdude said:


> brembo's are 4 piston calipers which own. i would mos def get them if i had a choice casue they will stop that car super fast.



if you don't know what you're talking about, don't say anything. Got it? This is a warning.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

they arent 4 piston? sorry to make u so annoyed.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

owned...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

viprdude said:


> they arent 4 piston? sorry to make u so annoyed.



no, they are 4 piston, however, this does not mean they are better than the stock package, which in this case, they aren't as YellowV said.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

noted. thank you for straightening that out chimike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

learn somethin new everyday  (I learn way too much and remember about 1/21th of it.)


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

You can try to convince me that the brembos dont stop as good as the small as stock ones but youre wasting your time. Come on man! Prove it if you have the info. If you just gonna spit notin then I'll just keep laughin...

BTW if youre talkin safety, then maybe the ABS will stop better (snow, rain, ice). But if you head out to the track with me on a nice warm and dry day.... well, lets just say I hope you dont have a problem comin in second :loser:


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

nismoguy said:


> I dunno how much more of an upgrade you really need... I mean 12" 4 piston calipers up front and 11" rears is pretty damn big for 2700lbs. I'm glad I got them. They make people look twice at the Spec and have amazing stopin power. I think the poeple downing them are the ones who wish they had them. I kind of feel bad 707... I wasnt really in the market for a Spec and ran into a yellow one (abs+ 300w rockford package) and a molten silver one with the brembos and moonroof. Kind of sucks that you cant get the fanantic package with the brakes though.... Hope you like your new Spec. I've only had mine for a couple weeks and I'm lovin it. Late


Truth be told i never even knew about Spec-V's until i started researching cars but ive had mine for about a month now got 1k miles on it and its a good quick car looking to drag it next week to get a time before i drop a few bold ons and new rims. and im getting a new sterio and 2 12" in the trunk.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

From SCC 60-0 stopping distance;

Stock w/o ABS - 134 ft
Stock w/ ABS - 114 ft
Brembos - 121 ft

According to 2 members (edit oops not here) ABS is compatible with Wilwoods. I was all set to buy them a while back then people starting having probs with the FastBrake brakets (when they first came out). All fixed I can only assume not hearing recent complaints.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

0341Todd, your reply was pointless, it's being deleted. This is a warning.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Where miles included in the SCC test? Brakes have a break in time. It is my experiance that performance pads take longer to break in. 

I'm only comparing to metal master pads I've installed, but I've spent a month before carefully breaking them in to get a good surface on the rotors.

At anyrate, taking a new car out and testing the brakes are not going to give good numbers compared to brakes that have been properly broken in.

I find it hard to belive that the brembo's would be a downgrade from stock brakes with ABS.

Edit: More thoughts...

Also if Nissan didn't upgrade the rubber line going to the brembo caliper, the line might not be strong enough for the 4 piston caliper and it might flex more then with stock brakes. We could all get a cheap upgrade by going to SS brake lines. 

At anyrate, the 4 piston calipers "should" be able to grip the rotor a lot harder then the stock calipers.


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

Word caveman... good point bout the break in time. Not sayin that the ABS isnt worth a damn but they just dont compare to the big ol brembos. Oh and chillboy.... I was wondering if you could post a link for those figures or point me in the general direction. I'm actually becoming quite a bit interested in this. Maybe they break down how many miles were on the different cars when they tested them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you think magazines, especially like SCC, don't know how to break in brake pads, you're sadly mistaken. Hell, they even mentioned that the Ion Redline they tested probably would have had better braking if the previous users had broken in the pads correctly.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

IMO i like the brembos for looks, yes they stop good, but ive only really had to use them a few times. they are noisy though. i knew nothing about spec v's before i bought mine and the only one on the dealer lot was with the brembo's and the nismo pkg, and it was a color that i hadn't seen around ::: err until recently, heh, guess it was only a matter of time :::


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Big brakes cant do jack for stopping when they are locked up. The Brembos are for nothing more than the " I have Brembos " factor. The stock setup w/ ABS is better and by the numbers Chillboy posted believe it or not its true. Now if the Bembos came with ABS they would definately be superior but since they dont Wilwood calipers which are ABS compatible are definately more effective. Not to mention the Wilwoods are lighter as well.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Why did you delete it? That was rude- it was funny and you have no sense of humor Mike- lighten up- I will just take my little butt back over to the b13 and Z forums where I belong. Youre just mad b/c my cars are faster  No more jokes for me on the b15 forum, sorry all of you that were entertained by me once or twice...I know YellowV was- THATS MY DUDE!!!!!!


later


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why would I be mad your car is faster? There's always a better, faster, or nicer looking car out there.........I'm smart enough to realize it.


----------

